# مهندس فلزات محبط احباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااط



## OSAMA SOBHY (31 أكتوبر 2012)

فى الاول سلامو عليكوا 
هدخل فى الموضوع علطول انا الحمد لله خريج 2012 هنسه التعدين والفلزات وكان عندى طموحات انى اشتغل فى القسم الى انا بحبه ودخله بمزاجى وسايب كل الاقسام التانيه لكن بعد التخرج قلت ادور بقى على شغل وانا عارف انه قسمنا بيشتغل فى كل حته وكل مصنع لكن اتصدمت انى الاقى اعلان اى حد او فى اى حته انه مطلوب فى اعلان مهندس فلزات م مفيش الاقى كل الاقسام التانيه الا قسمنا ده وانا دلوقتى محبط اوووووووووووووووووووووووى بس عندى امل فى ربنا كبير وفى النهايه بقول لكل الناس ادعولى بس علشااااااااااااااان انا مخنوق اوووووووووووووى


----------



## القلب الحي (31 أكتوبر 2012)

أسأل الله أن يوفق لك ما تريد و أن يرزقك بوظيفة ممتازة

لا تستسلم للإحباط ... حاول مرة و مرتين و عشرة و بإذن الله ستجد ما تبحث عنه 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## elsayed80 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يوفقك -وييسر لك رزقك - بص يا اخى عشان أهون عليك بس مش اكثر - هاقولك انى زيك بالضبط بس أنا خريج 2001 وبتقدير جيد 72.2% - ومعى شهادات فى ndt مستوى تانى - والحمد لله أجيد الانجليزية والكمبيوتر من زمان -وباشتغل أتوكاد وسيرفر ولاند - ولغاية دلوقتى لم أعمل بمجالى اللى داخله برغبتى -و بعد التخرج يقولك عاوزين خبرة - وبعد العمر ما يجرى يقولك عاوزين سن محدد - ثم اشتغلت أى حاجة فى كل حاجة - لغاية ما استقريت حاليا فى شغل المساحة - ليس حبا فيها ولكن راتبها ولله الحمد مكفينى -وإن شاء الله بعد فترة ربنا يعطينا واياك طول العمر مش هاقدر اشتغل فيها لانها بتحتاج مجهود بدنى شوية - فربك هاييسر لى رزقى فى حاجة تانية وهكذا الى ان نخرج من الدنيا على خير - ويمكن ربنا يصلح الاحوال واشتغل فى مجالى فى يوم من الايام وساعتها هارجع اذاكر واسترجع معلوماتى تانى - الامل فى ربنا موجود حتى نلقاه - ماشى يا باشمهندس - أقولك اشتغل باللى قدامك دلوقتى لغاية ما يجي لك الاحسن وهكذا ولا تجلس حبيس البيت فتصاب باحباط واكتئاب -وارجوا الله ان يرزقنى واياك بعمل فى مجالنا يرضينا عاجلا غير آجل والسلام


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (30 نوفمبر 2012)

إزيك يا أسامة عامل ايه لعلك بخير انت وزملائك 
أنا م محمود الديب 
ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله وما تخليش اليأس يتمكن منك 
وإن شاء الله الفرج قريب


----------



## مرجان 2011 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

والله يا أخ أسامه الحال من بعضه ....بس أقدر أقول لك أكثر من الدعاء فى السجود وفى نفس الوقت خذ بالاسباب وابحث عن شغل ....... متنساش تصلى ركعتين قضاء حاجه يسر الله أمرك ورزقك الله رزقا واسعا طيبا مباركا فيه ........


----------



## hamadasuez (15 يناير 2013)

بص يا اسامة انا مش بعاده انى برده ولا اشارك عشان بصراحه معنديش وقت بس اللى انا اقدر اقولهولك ان لسه بدرى اوى على موضوع الاحباط ده انا كنت زيك كده فى يوم من الايام بس الحمد لله صبرت واستحملت لحد ماربنا سهل هيه الخطوه الاولى دايما بتكون صعبه وده مش عليك انت لوحدك على كل الخريجين فى كل المجالات ده مشكله بلد بالكامل انت اعمل اللى عليك....باختصار لازم تكون عارف انت عايز تشتغل فى ايه بالظبط انا خريج فلزات وفخور انى اتخرجت من القسم ده صحيح تعبت فى الاول كتير بس كمان النجاح بعد كده طعمه من احلى مايمكن...والفلوس كمان طعمها احلى واحلى ...القسم ده هيديك اكتر ما انت متوقع بس بالصبر والعقل... لازم تحدد انت حابب ايه بالظبط هل

Iron & steel making or Corrosion & Corrosion applications in Oil & Gas Industry or Welding & Enginnering & its application in Oil & Gas Construction

شوف كده ورد عليا وانا هفيدك ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود الخواص (16 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم اذيك يا اسامه انا وكل واحد مره بنفس المرحله دي انا خريج 2011 هندسة فلزات ولكن بعد حوالي 5 شهور من التخرج والبحث والتدوير واقدم هنا وهنا وفي الاخر محدش بيرد علينا لحد ما اشتغلت في شغلانه بقالي سنه فيها بالظبط (الشغلانه نفسها عباره عن شغل research في مصنع صغير) هي حاجه مؤقته ولكن قولت ابدأ بيها لحد ما اشوف حاجه افضل في المجال اللي انا بحبه هي بس العمليه واقفه شويه وان شاء الله الخير جاي وهتشتغل في مجالك بس اوعي تيأس ولا تحس باحباط دي حاله الكل بيمر بيها في الاول وحاول تبدأ وتشتغل في اي حاجه حتى لو مش تخصصك لحد ماتبدأ في مجالك وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## mido111 (28 يناير 2013)

الله تتوفقك وتتيسر امورك ان شاء الله
انا خريج 2008 من جامعة حلب ودرست هذا الاختصاص وهو اختصاص حلو وكنت متفائل جدا به ولكني مثلك انصطمت بالواقع ودلوقتي شغال مهندس صيانة 
ولكني كنت و لازلت اعتبرهذا الاختصاص الام للميكانيك


----------



## mido111 (28 يناير 2013)

الله يوفقك وييسرلك امورك ان شاء الله
انا خريج 2008 من جامعة حلب ودرست هذا الاختصاص وهو اختصاص حلو وكنت متفائل جدا به ولكني مثلك انصطمت بالواقع ودلوقتي شغال مهندس صيانة 
ولكني كنت و لازلت اعتبرهذا الاختصاص الام للميكانيك


----------

